# Difference between Forum, Newsgroups and Community.



## Anindya (Oct 10, 2006)

Helllo All,
           Can anybody tell me whats the difference between Forum,Newsgroups and Community. Please try to answer in as much detail as possible.


----------



## rakesh14021983 (Oct 10, 2006)

hey...

okie.. this is what i found out..

*Forum* : Would be a place for people to virtually meet online where they can post messages and respond to each other. These usually are set up to discuss a specific topic (ie. pets, computing, games,spritiuality and so on n so forth).

*Newsgroup : *Same as _forum_, an on-line discussion group. However to view and post messages to a newsgroup, you need a news reader, a program that runs on your computer and connects you to a news server on the Internet.
Note that with a forum you wont need a news reader. 

*Community* : A virtual community is a group of people sharing common interests, ideas, and feelings over the Internet or other collaborative networks. Whenever you talk about a community its actually an "interaction" you are talking about. Blogs, forums, newsgroups etc are simply tools used to *maintain* this interaction

Hope this helped!!


----------



## Anindya (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Rakesh, I was looking an answer of this sort. I have added to ur reputation.


----------

